# Great Alamo Codes! Tampa Airport Rental Info.



## hopetotimeshare (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi!  I just got a GREAT rate with Alamo that anyone can use so first, I would like to share the online codes (ID#orless , rate/product code= qvw). I was able to get a Chevy Uplander for 12 days with fees/taxes it was $356.00!  

Now I have a question...we are returning the car to Tampa which has a shuttle service to the airport, the rep said to arrive 3 hours prior to the flight which is fine...any suggestions about the shuttle location/service?  We usually rent/return at the airport so I am concerned about the shuttle having 3 yound children and lots of baggage.


----------



## Sthack (Apr 18, 2008)

*Try these*

I'm not sure what your dates are but try these codes to compare.

ID# 430710 or #7014129
with Coupon Code #AD1336ADK

The coupon code is from their website for a week's rental. (expires 6/30/08)


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Apr 18, 2008)

Hmm...no matter what I do it comes out the same price...our dates are 4/30 - 5/10


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 19, 2008)

Have you tried Hotwire.com?  It is pre-pay, but I've always rented through Alamo directly through my teachers' union because I would find that was the cheapest.  Then I discovered Hotwire when I went to CA last Nov.  Had my ressie for Alamo and tried Hotwire 2 days before - it was $30 cheaper.  

Just priced Orlando for 8 days leading up to July 4th, Hotwire was by far the cheapest.  Rented mid-size for $144, including all taxes (final cost).  After you pay, it shows rental car company.  In CA, I had Avis.  In Orlando, I will have Hertz.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 19, 2008)

Sams Club's site has great rental prices for Hertz in Orlando.  I don't get it because Hertz is generally SO expensive.  

Hopetotimeshare, did you look at Costco's site for Alamo codes:

675899 Contract ID
AD3768LDA  Coupon Code

Something you should know is that Alamo's rates change almost daily.  I checked just about every day, and found the best deal about two weeks out.  This was for our son for Orlando, and he ended up with a HHR for $77 (all taxes included in that price) for a full week.  This was February 1st-8th of this year.


----------



## RIMike (Apr 19, 2008)

*GREAT Airport, easy to use*



hopetotimeshare said:


> Hi!  I just got a GREAT rate with Alamo that anyone can use so first, I would like to share the online codes (ID#orless , rate/product code= qvw). I was able to get a Chevy Uplander for 12 days with fees/taxes it was $356.00!
> 
> Now I have a question...we are returning the car to Tampa which has a shuttle service to the airport, the rep said to arrive 3 hours prior to the flight which is fine...any suggestions about the shuttle location/service?  We usually rent/return at the airport so I am concerned about the shuttle having 3 yound children and lots of baggage.



I live and work in Tampa and use the Airport frequently for travel. It generally is rated one of the easiest in the country to access.  The Rental Car Companies are located off property and run schuttles too and from the airport.  They are located very close to the terminal.

I am a bit surprised that they say three hours.  I generally give myself 2 hours.  I know you have to turn in the car, but it does not take very long most of the time.  

(If you have more questions about the Tampa airport or area, let me know)


----------

